# Commander Shepard(Mass effect) vs Luke Skywalker(EU)



## SasuOna (Jul 15, 2010)

Commander Shepard has all her/his biotic powers and has a M-6 Carnifex Hand Cannon pistol with Light Colossus Armor. Luke has all his force power except any type of mindtrick, his lightsaber and is in his prime.

1st scenario they are fighting in the vacuum of space outside a space station.

2nd scenario they are only using their biotic and force powers


----------



## Knight (Jul 15, 2010)

Luke rapes hard.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 15, 2010)

so, uh, any feat of Shepherd's that prevents him from getting crushed like an ant


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2010)

you're underestimating ants.


----------



## Wutani (Jul 15, 2010)

Lol Luke dominates.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (Jul 15, 2010)

Shepard can only win if this is Luke in his prime _from the movies_.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 15, 2010)

Biotic fields have a skin tight mass effect field around them 
these fields allows them to go intangible while moving at FTL speed and are capable of pushing immense 100 ton star ships through mass relays while also allowing biotics to have a barrier around themselves that makes them capable of surviving immense damage and pressure.

For example Warp is capable of stopping a krogan's ability to regenerate(high end regen) while a barrier is capable of tanking a collector beam which is capable of Liquidizing Krogans.

Commander Shepard would theoretically just put Luke in Stasis in a mass effect field in an instant.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 15, 2010)

are you making that shit up


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 15, 2010)

ChINaMaN1472 said:


> Shepard can only win if this is Luke in his prime _from the movies_.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phqzx7dVWwY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Biotic fields have a skin tight mass effect field around them
> these fields allows them to go intangible while moving at FTL speed and are capable of pushing immense 100 ton star ships through mass relays while also allowing biotics to have a barrier around themselves that makes them capable of surviving immense damage and pressure.
> 
> For example Warp is capable of stopping a krogan's ability to regenerate(high end regen) while a barrier is capable of tanking a collector beam which is capable of Liquidizing Krogans.
> ...


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 15, 2010)

Why would I wank Mass effect of all series over star wars???

The Master

The Master


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 15, 2010)

Luke snaps his spine with TK then mind rapes for good measure


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 15, 2010)

by the time I spent waiting for anyone on that video to do something Luke could have wiped him and rest of the planet.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 15, 2010)

Dark energy=The force 
So I don't see how thats happening but nice try
I also like how everyone is ignoring the scenarios I set out.........good job OBD you never disappoint.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 15, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Dark energy=The force
> So I don't see how thats happening but nice try
> I also like how everyone is ignoring the scenarios I set out.........good job OBD you never disappoint.



Luke Skywalker, in his prime

The Master


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 15, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Dark energy=The force
> So I don't see how thats happening but nice try
> I also like how everyone is ignoring the scenarios I set out.........good job OBD you never disappoint.



You mean other than Luke being massivly faster than Shepard, having better reactions period, and way longer experience record. or how about Luke just plain toying with a Sith High Lord in one of the recent books or him killing an 10'000 year old manifestation of the Dark Side.

to put it simply there's NOTHING stopping Luke, Shepard's half-assed biotic powers will do little more than slow Luke down, and won't mean anything in the long run


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 15, 2010)

basch71 said:


> Luke Skywalker, in his prime
> 
> The Master



I still don't see the feat where it says that he can use the force to move at FTL speeds but his stamina is great

Shepard puts Luke's body in stasis and chucks him into a star.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 15, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> I still don't see the feat where it says that he can use the force to move at FTL speeds but his stamina is great



the FTL speeds are his amped reflexes


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 15, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> I still don't see the feat where it says that he can use the force to move at FTL speeds but his stamina is great
> 
> Shepard puts Luke's body in stasis and chucks him into a star.



And Luke becomes a Force Ghost and TK's Shepard to death.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 15, 2010)

the absolute best possible chance shepard could get to even being remotely close to having a tiny insignificant chance of not being destroy in less than a second would be activating adrenaline rush to give him supersonic- hypersonic reactions... which only means he gets to die not exactly much later. luke can quite literally snap shepard in half with a thought.

I fucking love shepard but he doesn't deserve this kind of rape thread.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 15, 2010)

Andrenaline rush is only good for the soldier class not biotics and that wouldn't matter anyway as this is Luke in his prime not Luke forcewalking into his 40s so he can learn most of those incredibly broken powers.

FTL Dark energy>>>> Relativistic reaction times


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 15, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Andrenaline rush is only good for the soldier class not biotics and that wouldn't matter anyway as this is Luke in his prime not Luke forcewalking into his 40s so he can learn most of those incredibly broken powers.
> 
> FTL Dark energy>>>> Relativistic reaction times



Luke in his prime is his best feats. Which are all in EU. And this is EU Luke to boot.


----------



## Dante Alighieri (Jul 15, 2010)

Current Luke _is_ Luke in his prime. Like most Jedi Masters, he only gets stronger the older he gets.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 15, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Andrenaline rush is only good for the soldier class not biotics and that wouldn't matter anyway as this is Luke in his prime not Luke forcewalking into his 40s so he can learn most of those incredibly broken powers.
> 
> FTL Dark energy>>>> Relativistic reaction times



Current Luke is Luke in his Prime as it's him at his strongest.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 15, 2010)

It was mentioned in LOTF that he wasn't in his prime anymore just like Han and Leai.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 15, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> It was mentioned in LOTF that he wasn't in his prime anymore just like Han and Leai.



Odd because the authors said them being in thier 70's is like the new 40's for them...and yet PRIME refers to him in his strongest...meaning it's still him currently


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 15, 2010)

Most of this is irrelevant
I concede Luke can be in his prime currently..........but in the vacuum of space in a suit you are not having FTL reaction times unless you have a force assisting you. Dark energy is an element of space capable of moving things at FTL speeds.

If Luke is not capable of that in space with the force then......
My argument stands Luke gets put in stasis in both scenarios


----------



## Wutani (Jul 15, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Most of this is irrelevant
> I concede Luke can be in his prime currently..........but in the vacuum of space in a suit you are not having FTL reaction times unless you have a force assisting you. Dark energy is an element of space capable of moving things at FTL speeds.
> 
> If Luke is not capable of that in space with the force then......
> My argument stands Luke gets put in stasis in both scenarios



What? Luke destroys him instantly via TK.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 15, 2010)

Once again say it with me now 
FTL Dark energy>>>>Any force power that doesn't involve Luke traveling back in time


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 15, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Once again say it with me now
> FTL Dark energy>>>>Any force power that doesn't involve Luke traveling back in time



And Luke TK's at the speed of thought, your point?


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 15, 2010)

Luke using TK on something that is already broken down at the subatomic scale is not possible. Its like saying he can actually stop space.


----------



## Wutani (Jul 15, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Once again say it with me now
> FTL Dark energy>>>>Any force power that doesn't involve Luke traveling back in time



FTL Dark Energy? Forgive me explain to me what that is and how it applies to Shepard.

Last time i checked Shepard was Peak Human unless using his Biotic Powers.


----------



## Fang (Jul 15, 2010)

Dante Alighieri said:


> Current Luke _is_ Luke in his prime. Like most Jedi Masters, he only gets stronger the older he gets.



Not always true.

Anyways, the most impressive Biotics feat I saw in Mass Effect was from Mass Effect 2 when that Asari Matron TKed her daughter, and even then it wasn't impressive.

The entire fight happened like in a single room.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 15, 2010)

These two videos explain Dark energy, Biotics, and FTL travel to a great degree.
Biotics cut 1:30 mark
thread
Element zero and dark energy 1:20 mark
Link removed


----------



## Fang (Jul 15, 2010)

And there's one answer, your still wrong.


----------



## Wutani (Jul 15, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> These two videos explain Dark energy, Biotics, and FTL travel to a great degree.
> Biotics cut 1:30 mark
> Link removed
> Element zero and dark energy 1:20 mark
> Link removed



When has Shepard ever shown FTL travel outside of the Normandy.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 15, 2010)

and you would know that within 2 minutes of my post

I detect low key butt hurt

Also the videos I posted earlier on the first page show shepard traveling at FTL speed losing all mass and passing through solids objects.


----------



## Fang (Jul 15, 2010)

I would know that by owning Drew's novels on Mass Effect and both games.


----------



## Wutani (Jul 15, 2010)

I'd like some evidence of Shepard using FTL Dark Energy and Pushing "100 ton starships".


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 15, 2010)

The novels are too inconsistent with powers 
IIRC they actually have a biotic using a barrier that a geth is only capable of using.


----------



## Fang (Jul 15, 2010)

No, they don't.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 15, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> *The novels are too inconsistent with powers *
> IIRC they actually have a biotic using a barrier that a geth is only capable of using.



LOL

10chars


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 15, 2010)

Mass effect is a game franchise first and foremost the novels are contradicted by the game quite a bit in regards to Captain Anderson knowing Saren and how their mission went.

Game>>>Novel
I would even go by Liara's feats in the comics before I would think to consider the novels

I'm gonna have to take the galactic codex on this one


----------



## Fang (Jul 15, 2010)

What's stopping Luke from teleporting Shepard's head off his shoulders?


----------



## Wutani (Jul 15, 2010)

TWF said:


> What's stopping Luke from teleporting Shepard's head off his shoulders?



Nothing is stopping luke from doing that. 

Luke wins Shepard is peak human with some weak Telekinesis.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 15, 2010)

The subatomic field that covers his entire body.

What stops Shepard from putting Luke in stasis?


----------



## Fang (Jul 15, 2010)

Too bad that doesn't exist. So Luke wins 10/10 again.

Good to know.


----------



## Wutani (Jul 15, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> The subatomic field that covers his entire body.



Is that the one that can't stop bullets?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 15, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> The subatomic field that covers his entire body.
> 
> What stops Shepard from putting Luke in stasis?



Luke Skywalker with enough control of the Force to perform planetary feats?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 15, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> The subatomic field that covers his entire body.
> 
> What stops Shepard from putting Luke in stasis?



Oh right the same field that can't even stop bullets, will surely stop Luke snapping his neck with TK, or teleporting his lightsaber into his skull


----------



## Wutani (Jul 15, 2010)

Emperor Joker said:


> Oh right the same field that can't even stop bullets, will surely stop Luke snapping his neck with TK, or teleporting his lightsaber into his skull



Was thinking the exact same thing.
Luke creates a human burger out of Shepard.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 15, 2010)

What can't stop bullets???
Guns in Mass effect have mass effect field generators in the guns that create phasic envelopes around the bullets allowing them to pass through the dark energy field.

Regular bullets are not the same thing.


----------



## Wutani (Jul 15, 2010)

The shields also dont stop objects being propelled at you via Telekinesis.


----------



## Fang (Jul 15, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> What can't stop bullets???
> bullets in Mass effect have mass effect field generators in the guns that create phasic envelopes around the bullets allowing them to pass through the dark energy field.
> 
> Regular bullets are not the same thing.



All your info is coming from Wikipedia, cool story.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 15, 2010)

LOL wikipedia
Galactic codex from my copy of mass effect 2 more like it


----------



## Fang (Jul 15, 2010)

No, it doesn't.


----------



## Wutani (Jul 15, 2010)

This has dragged on long enough, its apparent that Luke rapes Shepard six ways from sunday so can someone just close the thread.


----------



## MichaelUN89 (Jul 15, 2010)

Vader saw this thread and he wants to say few words


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 15, 2010)

because that will make it not true
Link removed


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 16, 2010)

luke could literally hold him down with TK ( although honestly this is only if shepard didn't immediately get crushed), casually walk up to shepard and then slice him into many different pieces. or mindrape the fuck out of him, something shepard has no way of doing.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Jul 16, 2010)

luke curbstomps


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 16, 2010)

You need to read the thread Luke is not using TK on something that is subatomic.
The only way hes getting past the barrier is if he uses the force to take Shepard's gun and shoot at it. 
Which would end up being pointless since Shepard would just put him in stasis.
Also Luke does not have any of his mind trick powers in these scenarios.


----------



## Fang (Jul 16, 2010)

Nice falsification.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 16, 2010)

The stupidity in this thread is mind boggling. 

Luke wins with the simplest of ease.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 16, 2010)

> For Logic and Science



dear god

this is almost as bad as 'Envy's Fuck Toy'


----------



## Wutani (Jul 16, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> You need to read the thread Luke is not using TK on something that is subatomic.
> The only way hes getting past the barrier is if he uses the force to take Shepard's gun and shoot at it.
> Which would end up being pointless since Shepard would just put him in stasis.
> Also Luke does not have any of his mind trick powers in these scenarios.



He doesnt need mind tricks, all he needs is Tk and he can squash Shepard into a pile of meat.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 17, 2010)

Luke has:
-precog to know of Shepard's next move
-Shatter points which basically show him his opponent's weakness
-Can become an immovable object that even a black hole can't move
-Can create illusions
-Can absorb energy attacks(Remember Vader's force absorb?, like that)
-Can teleport objects 
-Generate forcefields(He taught Anakin, Jacen and Jaina this when they were young)
-Emerald lightning
-Could read his opponent's thoughts, he won't hesitate to use such moves
-He's stronger than someone who can TK star destroyers
-Invisibility/concealment

Luke has some 30+ yrs worth of training in the force and access to large number of material on the ways of the force like those of Sidious. That much time and resources coupled with the skywalker family's prodigious talents in the force put Luke in the top 3 for mastery/knowledge in the force along with Sidious.


----------



## Koroshi (Jul 17, 2010)

Flawless Victory.


----------



## FakePeace (Jul 17, 2010)

The second post of this thread already answered the question. Luke rapes hard.


----------



## Shoddragon (Jul 17, 2010)

why isn't this thread locked yet *increases post count by 1*?


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> Luke has:
> -Shatter points which basically show him his opponent's weakness



Shatterpoints is an actually a technique that lets a Force-User know how to deal with an opponent, what that impact has on fate or destiny, and what's connected to it do deal with its weaknesses or strengths.

Its more of a fate forecasting ability with clairvoyance.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2010)

I have nothing of value to add to this thread.

I simply want to flaunt my beautifully fat post count.

So never mind me.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 17, 2010)

TWF said:


> Shatterpoints is an actually a technique that lets a Force-User know how to deal with an opponent, what that impact has on fate or destiny, and what's connected to it do deal with its weaknesses or strengths.
> 
> Its more of a fate forecasting ability with clairvoyance.



He has Mace Windu's skill?


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2010)

Yes. And Luke taught it to Jacen and Jaina.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 17, 2010)

Shatterpoints are not exclusive only to Windu nor do I think the first, force users had been around for some 5,000+ yrs.


----------



## Es (Jul 17, 2010)

I remember in Legacy Cade used Shatterpoints to destroy the Muur Talisman.


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2010)

In the real Legacy, Jacen tapped the butt of his lightsaber's hilt into the berskar'gam armor of a Manadalorian Supercommando.

Armor that soaks up anything including lightsabers, vibroswords, power weapons, ect...and shattered it.


----------



## Weltall8000 (Jul 17, 2010)

Off topic a bit but...out of curiosity, where's a good spot to start reading the EU's? I read a couple of them some 15 years ago and forgot most of them. Also, I don't recall reading any of the past stuff (pre movies) and only really played KoTOR I and II, but would love to learn more about the origins of the Sith and whatnot.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jul 17, 2010)

read the Darth Bane novels


----------



## Es (Jul 17, 2010)

Forgive me if this is off topic but it would be good to start with Tales of the Jedi series or the Essential Chronology or Atlas to learn about the origin of the sith


----------



## Weltall8000 (Jul 17, 2010)

I see, thanks! I did happen to read a tidbit about Bane...and he sounds like a BAMF.

But I suppose I will give those two a look see, and assimilate them into my summer reading que.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jul 17, 2010)

Tranquil Fury said:


> *Shatterpoints are not exclusive only to Windu* nor do I think the first, force users had been around for some 5,000+ yrs.



They weren't. What was exlusive to Windu was his mastery of Vaapad, a form of Lightsaber combat



Weltall8000 said:


> Off topic a bit but...out of curiosity, where's a good spot to start reading the EU's? I read a couple of them some 15 years ago and forgot most of them. Also, I don't recall reading any of the past stuff (pre movies) and only really played KoTOR I and II, but would love to learn more about the origins of the Sith and whatnot.



Start with the Zahn books (Thrawn Triology, Hand of Thrawn Duo) in my opinion...also the Darth Bane books as well as the Coruscant Nights series


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2010)

Five pages, really?


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2010)

FTL Biotics ughghghghghg


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 17, 2010)

Luke not having any form of telepathy in this fight pretty much evens this out.
Majority of the people posting are still talking about Luke mind raping when I already said hes not allowed to do that.

FTL biotics>>>Lightspeed reactions


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jul 17, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Luke not having any form of telepathy in this fight pretty much evens this out.
> Majority of the people posting are still talking about Luke mind raping when I already said hes not allowed to do that.
> 
> FTL biotics>>>Lightspeed reactions



You excluded mindraping. His TK is still h4x strong. You're not getting that.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> Luke not having any form of telepathy in this fight pretty much evens this out.
> Majority of the people posting are still talking about Luke mind raping when I already said hes not allowed to do that.
> 
> FTL biotics>>>Lightspeed reactions



There's always telekinesis and precognition. And Luke slashing his head off.


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2010)

Luke can and has altered memories and minds with telekinesis.


----------



## SasuOna (Jul 17, 2010)

TWF said:


> Luke can and has altered memories and minds with telekinesis.



How is that even possible and how is he going to be able to do that in stasis?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jul 17, 2010)

>Implying that Shepard will even be able to contain Luke Skywalker


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jul 17, 2010)

Could I see these FTL biotics? And you keep acting like mindrape is the only power he has, Luke can do much more than mindrape.


----------



## Fang (Jul 17, 2010)

SasuOna said:


> How is that even possible and how is he going to be able to do that in stasis?



> implying Luke will be in stasis.


----------



## Banhammer (Jul 17, 2010)

Darth Nihilus;33858220 begin_of_the_skype_highlightingFFFFFFFFFFFFFF33858220FFFFFFend_of_the_skype_highlighting said:
			
		

> >Implying that Shepard will even be able to contain Luke Skywalker




==> MAKE HER PAY


----------

